# information on parts



## locomotion (Aug 26, 2018)

looking for information on what brand and the vintage of bicycle that would use these parts
I have 0 experience on these types of parts, found in a parts lot that I bought
regards
Max


----------



## Mr.RED (Aug 26, 2018)

Modolo brakes were okay back in the day I never really liked them the actual brake calipers never really worked that great compared to other brands. The Huret shifters look to be all 5 or 6 speed shifters singles.


----------



## juvela (Aug 26, 2018)

-----

History note -

the earlier name for Modolo badged products was OMMAS; no relation to OMAS.

they were stocked by Andy Newlands at Strawberry/Fraise/Fragola in Portland Oregon during the late 1970's and early 1980's..





The Modolo model Speedy brakeset was part of a range of sidepull models produced by the company.  There were models both below and above so this model was fitted by makers of production road bicycles to some of their midline offerings.  Modolo brakes were widely used by Bianchi for example.

Manufacturer brochure of 1979 -

http://velo-pages.com/main.php?g2_itemId=5745

Manufacturer brochure of 1983 -

http://velo-pages.com/main.php?g2_itemId=33044
---

The Huret shift levers are of a pattern which enjoyed quite a long production life going back to the 1950's and finally ending in the mid-1970's.  The product number for the items shown is 1884.  They are for use on a bicycle with single plateau (one chainwheel) derailleur gearing of 3V to 6V.





Hope this has helped you a bit Max.  


-----


----------



## locomotion (Oct 18, 2018)

all parts were put in the dumpster ..... freed up some valuable real estate


----------



## juvela (Oct 18, 2018)

-----

Thanks very much for the update.

Great to read you have it all now well sorted Max!

Ah, that all matters in life could be so simply squared away...  

-----


----------



## bikerbluz (Oct 19, 2018)

Hate to hear about the dumpster, I have a mid 80s Bianchi I am rebuilding. The brakes would have been appreciated. Sorry I didn’t see the posting earlier, but I understand the value of needed space.


----------



## locomotion (Oct 19, 2018)

bikerbluz said:


> Hate to hear about the dumpster, I have a mid 80s Bianchi I am rebuilding. The brakes would have been appreciated. Sorry I didn’t see the posting earlier, but I understand the value of needed space.




The dumpster was metaphoric. I moved them into my shipping container full of useless parts.
I still have the parts. If @bikerbluz want to pay for shipping from Canada. I will give them to you if you promise to use them and not resell them. Pm me your address and I'll check on shipping.
Max


----------



## locomotion (Oct 19, 2018)

Any takers for the Huret shifters?


----------



## slowride (Oct 19, 2018)

I have two Raleigh spites 5 speeds ('69 and '70) with Allvit derailleur that take these. One I saved from the dump  is actually missing the shifter entirely. The high tension of this derailleur is infamous for "eating cables" so I could realistically  use 1 and a few spares (total 3-4).


----------



## locomotion (Oct 19, 2018)

slowride said:


> I have two Raleigh spites 5 speeds ('69 and '70) with Allvit derailleur that take these. One I saved from the dump  is actually missing the shifter entirely. The high tension of this derailleur is infamous for "eating cables" so I could realistically  use 1 and a few spares (total 3-4).
> 
> View attachment 886092
> 
> View attachment 886093



I can give them all to you @slowride if you can use them and not sell them. If you are ok with paying shipping from Canada pm me your address.
Max


----------



## locomotion (Oct 24, 2018)

locomotion said:


> I can give them all to you @slowride if you can use them and not sell them. If you are ok with paying shipping from Canada pm me your address.
> Max




Paging @slowride one more time or anyone else needing free Huret shifters for the cost of shipping!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 24, 2018)

Modolo levers are more crisp and have more positive function than any other brake levers I've ever used except Paul.


----------



## locomotion (Oct 26, 2018)

slowride passed on the FREE shifter
will list them in the for sale section, for FREE + shipping


----------

